# I have to say



## indianbullet (Dec 10, 2014)

I have learned and found, more information for and about my new to me little SB 10k that I recently picked up from this site then I could have imagined.
I have been a snooper on the other site, but the basic information that I have been searching for has basically all been located here. 
I guess I just want to give a big thanks to the folks that put it all together. 
A wealth of information is in the links and threads of this site..:thumbzup3:


----------



## markknx (Dec 11, 2014)

I agree This is by far the best site. helpful friendy people.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 11, 2014)

We try folks, we try. But all of us are pushing this wagon together. And, unfortunately I don't think there is a downhill where we can all just jump on and ride....

But, thanks to all who contribute in whatever way they can to make this place what it is. I too think it's a great place. Keep on pushing the wagon!


----------



## brav65 (Dec 11, 2014)

Don't forget to hit the green Donate Button... I look at my donation as an investment, as I have gotten so much support here as well.  A $10 or $20 contribution is far less than the cost of buying a book and requires time and effort to pull the information out of.  Ask a question here and helpful people answer your with exactly what you are looking for in not time flat!:thumbzup3:


----------



## indianbullet (Dec 11, 2014)

^^^^^^ Very good point, I did kick down a little donation last night, That is exactly how I looked at it. I have read pretty much constantly for 3 days on this site and lots of that information just cant be found in a book. Hard to beat peoples real hands on experience.


----------



## markknx (Dec 12, 2014)

brav65 said:


> Don't forget to hit the green Donate Button... I look at my donation as an investment, as I have gotten so much support here as well.  A $10 or $20 contribution is far less than the cost of buying a book and requires time and effort to pull the information out of.  Ask a question here and helpful people answer your with exactly what you are looking for in not time flat!:thumbzup3:


Yeah, and try a corispondence course.


----------



## markknx (Dec 12, 2014)

indianbullet said:


> ^^^^^^ Very good point, I did kick down a little donation last night, That is exactly how I looked at it. I have read pretty much constantly for 3 days on this site and lots of that information just cant be found in a book. Hard to beat peoples real hands on experience.


Yep, and try asking a book or video a specific question. Also don't forget to help others when you can. Be sure to post projects, as beginers your projects can help other beginers learn, we grow in skill our prjects inspire and stir imaginations.


----------

